# Margaret Hamilton WWW



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Found this clip of Margaret Hamilton on Mister Rogers and another when she was on Paul Lynde show in 1976

I thought the one with Mister Rogers was very interesting

Paul Lynde show was pretty wild espeically seeing Gene Simmons young.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Around the same time, she was on Sesame Street, too - supposedly it was never rebroadcast because too many parents complained about scared children...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Sblank for the videos.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, a blast from the past! Margaret Hamilton sounds the same in character as when she did nearly 40 years before. When I was little I used to watch H.R. Puffinstuff and loved Witchypoo. The Wicked Witch of the West will always my top witch. Thanks for posting these, they were a delight to watch! :jol:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! I had seen the Paul Lynde special with her, but had never seen the Mr Roger's. What a great interview about her and the character she portrayed.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh man...what a flashback. I remember watching that Mister Roger's. My mother told me she was going to be on the show and thought is was facinating to see her. Thanks for reliving the memory!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks!
What fun!
I loved this...and my little dog too.....muhahahahahaha


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

You are all welcome!
I enjoyed how she said both girls and boys and even adults could dress up and be the WWoW.
Also seeing a costume that was like the one she wore will help with making one that is more accurate. 

Sean


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Margaret Hamilton has a very interesting bio. I remember seeing an interview with her where she said she was told she was too ugly to be a successful actress...but she was so desperate for money, she persevered and decided to be a character actress..and she was very successful at it!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I guess we never knew how good we had it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

50 minutes of Paul Lynde..cool. I really REALLY miss these variety shows...I wish my kids had shows like this available to them now.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> Thanks for posting. I guess we never knew how good we had it.


How true!


----------

